# Hello



## TheMouseMan (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello, I have just started with mice again after having them many years ago. I currently have three young females (sable, champagne tan and a fuzzy) and one PEW (who I think is pregnant). I'm hoping to join the NMC soon.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello!


----------



## TheMouseMan (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome and good luck with the possible litter!


----------

